# after installing new suspension??



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

sorry to keep buggin about suspension but this is new to me.....after you installed new shocks/struts and spring...is that anything else I need to do?


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

get an alignment.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

^^^yup^^^


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ok...this is pissing me off. i just installed this and when i turn, it sounds like the springs are trying turn or something...
and also the right side one is rattling alittle when i hit bumps...not loud but enough for me to hear, almost like something is loose but i know all the bolts are tight. URGGG, this is annoying.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Everyone I know, whenever they screw w/ the suspension there is always added clunks, squeeks, and other strange things...kind of just the name of the game. The stupid rubber lining in the front struts makes all sorts of noises on my car regardless of what I do to it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well also, what kind of setup are we discussing here?? NVH can come from different places and might also be caused by the simplest things.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

sorry...did i forget to tell the setup
KYB AGX w/ Eibach Sportline (front and rear)
new strut boot but used old existing mounts and rubbers.

getting my alignment done today and will see how it is after that.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ok...seems my axles are worn and they want to charge 189 for each one to replace.
I think Im goin to do this myself....


----------

